# My custom designed mill engine



## Metal Butcher (Apr 3, 2009)

After just finishing my beam engine project, I started to look again over the many available existing plans to make a choice for my next build. It was kind of like the story of the three bears; with an engine builders twist. This plan was too simple, that plan was too complicated, but I couldnt find one that was just right. With a few ideas in my head I drew up a rough sketch of what I thought to be a good representation of a mill engine. I went about designing and machining this engine one part at a time to create the final result. 

The construction of the supports for the crosshead guide, cylinder, and bronze bushed bearing blocks was a build up made from 1/8th sheet steel silver-brazed together. I would have preferred to have used all brass and bronze but I used the scrap materials I had available at the time. The cylinder and valve face were built up from bronze scraps and the piston machined from a scrap piece of cast iron. The flywheel was my first attempt at trying an unusual spoke arrangement. It was soldered together from individual pieces with a pressed on aluminum outer rim. The basic valve configuration was based upon information I read in a book written in the 1800s. This was one of my first attempts at using my imagination to design and construct an engine. I consider it a successful build that runs well.
-MB


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice job MB. I like the many stylized parts. :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## hitandmissman (Apr 3, 2009)

That is a great looking project.  Good work.


----------



## lane (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice but get rid of the number 10 button head screws. Use studs and hex nuts more authentic.


----------

